
Testing your app on a budget - hiphipjorge
http://blog.runnable.com/post/141863901521/testing-your-app-on-a-budget
======
TeeWEE
App developers tend to not write unit tests, it requires some extra setup in
the beginning, but if you will be working on the app for some time, they are
invaluable. Just like with any other serious engineering effort.

------
mkagenius
We're Automating user data leak detection:
[https://fallible.co/blog//2016/03/13/Automating-data-leak-
de...](https://fallible.co/blog//2016/03/13/Automating-data-leak-detection/)

Some of the tests can be generic across all the apps and may not be written by
each and every tech company. We intend to automate those.

------
leeoniya
i have found that dogfooding and acceptance tests (tracking regressions),
combined with focused source commits are the most practical.

while unit tests laser in on specific problems, they are often unnecessary and
with frequent commits and sensible commit messages, the causes of problems are
always trackable and nearly always obvious.

git bisect helps in situations where the commit count is high (in large
teams).

~~~
fweespee_ch
I mostly agree with you. I've found unit tests shine in refactors simply
because you are often refactoring for performance and/or bug extraction so the
overall functionality of a given unit of code is largely identical to the
previous version.

However, outside of refactoring, I've never found them to be cost effective
time wise compared to other automated testing options.

------
TeeWEE
Does runnable.com has a full Android environment setup? I wrote unit test and
functional/ui tests for my android app, but im too lazy configuring my jenkins
setup.

------
rylest14
Websites like fiver and people per hour can do some real life UAT for your
app. Always a good way to test on a low budget!

